# what is it ?



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

Just curious if anyone could help me out and identify what kind of duck this is thanks.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Hen Mallard or Blackduck


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Any different angles? Bill shape looks different for sure?


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Hen Mallard or Blackduck


no black in it. just looks like a fubar hen possibly crossed with something else.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

i might have one more i need to find it though. . . and yeah the beak is almost black and has a different shape to it. Ive never scene anything like it before.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hen mallard


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hen mallard


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It does look like a really old hen mallard with complete black bill, but I agree with Rick the shape if different.


----------



## Dances-with-Labs (Dec 7, 2011)

That beak is weird. not sure I'm ambitious enough to call it a black duck gadwall cross, or maybe just a mallar cross. i'm not sure either.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Any pictures of the wings? Hen Mallard would be my guess or a mallard/gadwell cross from what I can see from the wings.

Jeff
Ima870man


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

PJ said:


> Hen mallard


^ This, Try not to draw attention to it. Just pay your five bucks and move on.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hen Mallard/Rooster


----------

